# alternatives to Maximuscle's Promax Diet



## XPS (Aug 23, 2006)

Any alternatives to this? gives me 228 calories per serving.

Just have been using maximuscles cyclone, but about to try my proteins hurricane xs (from recommendations on here), so interested to know if an alternative exists for promax diet?

Thanks


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Anthing but maximuscle mate would'nt use it if it was free.. :ban: ..........you could prob use 99.9% of other products and they would be better. Why dont use just use a quality whey protein and have a sound diet mate? no all in one supplement is gonna be great.


----------



## XPS (Aug 23, 2006)

i usually do, but need a bit of a shock to the system, hence the diet shakes


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

XPS said:


> i usually do, but need a bit of a shock to the system, hence the diet shakes


The only shock to your system is the fcuking price!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

can i ask why promax diet. If you dont want a heavy protein shake i would suggest an Isolated protein instead of concentrate.


----------



## XPS (Aug 23, 2006)

just something I can take for breakfest and lunch, seems must easiest shake to have whilst I start to cut down.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

£42 for 20 servings of whey, green tea and caffeine? a gnats c0ck of CLA and 10g of sugar?

Sorry for not getting my wallet out in excitement

just buy a standard whey protein


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Well ideally for breakfast i would have concentrate. A good breakfast would be

Whey,Oats,cranberries or sultanas mixed together in a shaker. Go for choccy flavour. I would recommend the following ON 100% Whey, Extreme Whey, My Protein MP Max, PHD Pharma Whey. All good proteins and taste good.

Also for slow releasing blends i would recommend CNP Pro-peptide, BSN Syntha-6 or My proteins Total Protein.


----------



## bluFFz21 (Jun 1, 2008)

He's asking for an alternative supplement of the same type; that is, he wants a diet shake that he can take for breakfast and lunch to immediately reduce calories.

I think we can assume from his question he doesn't rate maximuscle, either.

I don't know of an alternative, but hopefully the above clarifies your question even further. It was something I was wondering myself, actually.

Ollie; thoughtful answer - is that comparitively low cals mate? Looks interesting.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

EAS myoplex do a diet range. They also do det meal replacement bars aswell called Myoples Diet. Not sure exactly on the ingredients but know they taste lush especially the body for life and Myoplex Diet range. Maybe an idea??


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

bluFFz21 said:


> *He's asking for an alternative supplement of the same type; that is, he wants a diet shake that he can take for breakfast and lunch to immediately reduce calories.*
> 
> I think we can assume from his question he doesn't rate maximuscle, either.
> 
> ...


Which would make my reponse, copied below a suitable one?



Lost Soul said:


> just buy a standard whey protein


----------



## bluFFz21 (Jun 1, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Which would make my reponse, copied below a suitable one?


Yes. I'm not about to start listing by name everybody on a given thread that's made a correct suggestion, though.

I found Ollie's particularly helpful, as he mentioned brands. So I didn't mention you.


----------

